# Murray or Frankentrike



## 1fastgramp (Aug 18, 2013)

Picked this up today at a flea market. Looks like 2 trikes put together? I have a Roadrunner that is similar in style. Any info is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 1fastgramp (Aug 21, 2013)

*Murray*

Any ideas?  Anyone? Buhler........Buhler


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 21, 2013)

Check this page out: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/murray.php?osCsid=16137db93691c79aabe465e13290d8c4

In the photos you'll see both the yellow Big Mack trike as well as the other chopper trike which has been turned into a Frankentrike by subbing a regular Murray trike front wheel assembly in place of the large plastic wheel which originally came on it and matched the rear plastic wheels. Hope that helps!

Dave


----------



## 1fastgramp (Sep 1, 2013)

*Frankentrike*

Thanks for the info!


----------

